# Would you



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If you saw hunters breaking the game laws would you turn them in to law enforcement? Do you feel as a hunter and sportsman it is your duty to see that our game laws are enforced? Do think hunters need to help the law enforcement people as there is not enough game wardens to cover all the areas that need to be? 280


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Well if they were shooting owls or other protected species like that I would turn them in, but when ive done that the game wardens around my area could give a rats hair less, but if they were using stuff like crossbows even if they didnt have a permit, i wouldnt really care, a crossbow is a weopon and i believe if you have a permit to hunt that animal you should be able to use any type of weopon (besides old indian spears and inhumane stuff like that haha)


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I would a law is a law even if the game warden doesn't do any thing about it i know that i did my part to try to stop them.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

If the person continued to break the laws more than once its worth it to call the RAP line. Like maybe if you notice your neighbor likes to run deer or coyote down with his snowmobile, thats hard on the animals when its so cold. Out at the farm, a neighbor shoots deer from his window and waits for the coyotes to come in, then he shoots them. I wouldnt even call in for that because how much proof do you really have, plus maybe he is having coyote troubles. It's not like city cops where they can get to the scene in 5 minutes and make a clean arrest, but if the warden knows of a re-occuring crime, he can watch for it.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Have you ever had the warden show up very quickly if you did call him, The only time I ever saw one with his red lights on driveing fast was here at the lake a year ago when some hillbilly shot an eagle at the end of a dead end road and try to make a run for it . He shot it in front of 7 people and was going to have it mounted because he was told he could get 5,000 dollars for it. By the time he gets out I don't think that is even mim. wage plus he didn't get to keep the bird 280


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh man what an idiot! Thats a huge offense i would probably have to tattle! Cant you get charged for even having eagle feathers in your possesion? Or is that a myth? What an idiot! I wonder what the fine was!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've found that catching someone chasing down coyotes with a snowmobile (my pet peve) is tough to get enough proof for a game warden to convict unless you have pictures or video so a 22-250 to the engine of someones 6,000 dollar sled sounds like the way to go from now on!


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

A common occuring problem in Michigan is snowmobilers running down cats and coyotes with their sleds. It's most common with the hound hunters. The dogs run them on to the shoreline ice then they run them down for a shot with their machines. Lots or tickets for uncased and loaded weapons on a vehicle but not enough. By the way whats the proper lead for a 4 foot long object travelling at 65 mph firing a .22 cal round at 4125 fps. Hate to miss the engine I'd end up living where I work!

Wouldn't even try it but it's a great thought! :beer:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

hey brad... a guy tried that here in kansas... shot a truck when guys were running deer out of it... he was put in jail for attempted murder. they said he was trying to shoot the people for trespassing. he even had it on video that they were running deer. the ones in the truck got a fine, the one that shot the truck did time...

as far as eagles, yes, unless you have a permit from the bureau of indian affairs it is illeagle to have feathers, just like other raptors... they are a protected species. last i saw, shooting them was $5000 per bird, plus a minimum 5 years in prison. pretty hefty...

:sniper:


----------

